# Best place to buy lenses in Canada.



## Sitting Bull

Evening all,
I want to buy a Pentax DA55-300mm lens. The cheapest I can find locally here in Edmonton is London Drugs for $399.99.
Is there a Canadian store that would ship inter provincially ? 
Is it safe to buy on line?
Do you actually save when buying from the U.S after shipping costs and duty?

Thanks for your help

Have a good night.


----------



## FeXL

Sitting Bull said:


> Is there a Canadian store that would ship inter provincially ?


Most stores will ship interprovincially.



Sitting Bull said:


> Is it safe to buy on line?


We purchase online all the time, everything from software to consumables (paper & ink) to camera & computer gear. As long as you deal with individuals & businesses that are reputable there should be few issues.



Sitting Bull said:


> Do you actually save when buying from the U.S after shipping costs and duty?


Depending on the item, you can. We've saved anywhere from $500-$1000 on good used lenses coming up from the US over Canadian prices. Of course, being an hour from the border & importing the gear myself also helps.

I'm not a penny pincher. For 50 bucks either way it's not worth my time to quibble. However, once you get into the big dollar stuff it may be worth it.


----------



## Joker Eh

Henry's - Canada's Digital Camera Centre - Shop for Digital SLR Cameras, Digital Cameras, and Video Cameras

http://www.vistek.ca/

Welcome to Camera Canada - Canada's dot.com for Cameras 

Camera Canada seems to be always cheaper. I don't know of London Drugs, don't think there is one in the GTA, and the name throws me off. Why would I think of buying electronics from a drug store.


----------



## mikef

Simon's Cameras?


----------



## Joker Eh

mikef said:


> Simon's Cameras?


I have gone to that website also to price match with Henry's. I usually use Canada Camera and Simons, and then go to local Henry store to price match.


----------



## hayesk

I like this site:
Photography, Digital Camera, Lens Price Comparisons for Canada - photoprice.ca

It gives you comparisons and full price (shipping included) for the product you choose. And it's kept up-to-date.


----------



## mikef

Joker Eh said:


> I have gone to that website also to price match with Henry's. I usually use Canada Camera and Simons, and then go to local Henry store to price match.


Last time I tried to price match with Henry's, they said they had to factor in the cost of shipping and since Simon's was out of province, I saved provincial sales tax at the time. I bought from Simon's...


----------



## kps

hayesk said:


> I like this site:
> Photography, Digital Camera, Lens Price Comparisons for Canada - photoprice.ca
> 
> It gives you comparisons and full price (shipping included) for the product you choose. And it's kept up-to-date.


Perfect! 

You just got a big thumbs up from me...thanks.


----------



## Joker Eh

mikef said:


> Last time I tried to price match with Henry's, they said they had to factor in the cost of shipping and since Simon's was out of province, I saved provincial sales tax at the time. I bought from Simon's...


The one in Newmarket? Thats where I buy my stuff from and they never said that to me.


----------



## Joker Eh

hayesk said:


> I like this site:
> Photography, Digital Camera, Lens Price Comparisons for Canada - photoprice.ca
> 
> It gives you comparisons and full price (shipping included) for the product you choose. And it's kept up-to-date.


Yep thats a good one to.


----------



## ehMax

Just another option, this company used to advertise on ehMac.ca and I heard good things about them. A place to rent a lens you need from *Lens Lenders*. 

Say you really want a Canon 300mm 2.8.. maybe to use for just a week for an event or vacation, or you just want to try it for a week before you *fork over $5000*. You can* rent one for $199 for a week*.


----------



## Joker Eh

ehMax said:


> Just another option, this company used to advertise on ehMac.ca and I heard good things about them. A place to rent a lens you need from *Lens Lenders*.
> 
> Say you really want a Canon 300mm 2.8.. maybe to use for just a week for an event or vacation, or you just want to try it for a week before you *fork over $5000*. You can* rent one for $199 for a week*.


Awesome, thanks for the link.


----------



## mikef

Joker Eh said:


> The one in Newmarket? Thats where I buy my stuff from and they never said that to me.


Yeah, the one in Newmarket. I guess I had an ornery salesperson.


----------



## Joker Eh

Another rental place is Rentals Headshots rentals pro photography and video


----------



## Frank Rizzo

I live in Winnipeg, and I've purchased a lense and a flash from B&H Photo in New York this year. After all was said and done I saved over $200, over the very lowest price Henry's (here in Winnipeg) would go. As for camera bodies, the pricing is about the same in the USA, but lenses seem to go for less.
Otherwise Henry's will give you further discounts, if you ask.


----------

